# Whizzering Roosters Invade A Helpless Wisconsin County For The Umpteenth Time.



## Goldenrod (Jul 24, 2022)

People left early at Marys Door County Beach House so we contacted as many hard core, local riders as we could and we managed to drag our exhausted carcasses about 165 miles. The road beat up this black bike, the Lame Duck, so that each of its weak parts needed a pit stop on the way. David (Left) has memorized how Whizzers are put together so he used the saddle bag full of tools to keep it running. The rides turned out to be a college level course in Whizzering. There are more electric bikes each time we ride so we thunder past them with our throbbing echo tubes blasting away. The Electric Horsemen wet themselves and short out their bikes*



* Like Mark Twain used to say, ”If it ain’t true, it outta be.



Whizzer joke:



Two farmers were bragging about how big their farms were.
One said, “It takes me three days to ride my Whizzer around my farm.”
The second one said, “ I once had a Whizzer like that.”


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 24, 2022)

Here’s some pictures I took on that trip!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Here’s some pictures I took on that trip!View attachment 1668227View attachment 1668228View attachment 1668230View attachment 1668231



Looks like a really fun run.. Makes me wish I could have bought my friends dad's Whizzer.. RideOn...


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks like a really fun run.. Makes me wish I could have bought my friends dad's Whizzer.. RideOn...



It was a great ride! If you’re interested, I may know some people who are selling some whizzers.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> It was a great ride! If you’re interested, I may know some people who are selling some whizzers.



Yeah, that would be great... I'll have to strat another savings account earmarked "Whiizer Funding"...


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah, that would be great... I'll have to strat another savings account earmarked "Whiizer Funding"...



Sounds good! PM me when you’re ready


----------

